# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل >  ساخت سیستم عامل موبایل

## ras-amir

سلام به دوستان برنامه نویس.
می خوستم از اساتید بپرسم که برنامه نویسی سیستم عامل چطور هست ، با چی می نویسند، چطوری روی گوشی نصب می کنند ، سیستم عامل های دیگه چطوری اند؟ ، چقدر پول می خواد یا فکر می می خواد؟ و ...
سوالات زیاد شد ولی من کنجکاو هستم !!!
بگویید لطفا. با تشکر

----------


## ras-amir

اساتید عنایتی کنند :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## ras-amir

بگذار جور دیگه بگم!
فکر کنم برنامه سیستم عامل رو با سی پلاس ضرب در دو می نویسند.
خوب حالا باید چطوری این برنامه رو روی گوشی نصب کرد. چطوری دکمه ها رو تشخیص داد؟ اس ام اس ، زنگ و ...؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لطفا ، لطفا و ....

----------


## shayankhaz

سلام.تا جایی که من می دونم:
سیستم عامل آندروید رو از لینوکس دبیان
سیستم عامل iosرو از  یونیکس BSD
سیستم عامل میگو رو از لینوکس فدورا

سیمبیان  و ویندوز موبایل رو نمی دونم

به فرض شما سیستم عاملت رو هم نوشتی ،برای این که سخت افزار گوشی رو بهش بشناسونی احتمالا باید
در برنامه نویسی آیسی و از این حرفا مهارت داشته باشی،یا در نوشتن درایور

پیشنهادم اینه که سیستم عامل آندروید چون اپن سورسه،سورسشو گیر بیار و اونو تغییر بده

ضمنا من استاد نیستم و اگر جایی غلطه ببخشید

----------


## ras-amir

ممنون که جواب دادید. متشکرم دوست عزیز.
مطالب خوبی بود من کمی در برنامه نویسی رباتیک کار کردم و می تونم نسبت به ورودی ها خروجی نسبت بدم و البته کمی هم الکترونیک بلدم و فقط آموزش می خوام همین! همونو لطف کنید!!! :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## ras-amir

یعنی آموزش فارسی نداریم! :متعجب:

----------


## ras-amir

پس چی شد
؟؟؟؟؟ ما نتظریم

----------


## joker

برنامه نویسی سیستم عامل روی PC  :
طراحی سیستم عامل - قدم به قدم


برنامه نویسی سیستم ریل تایم برای میکروکنترلرها :

سیستم عامل بی درنگ RTX برای ARM7/9 و Cortex-M

آشنایی با سیستم عامل های بلادرنگ – بررسی نحوه عملکرد و پورت کردن FreeRTOS

----------

